# Abandoned House - Langshott,Horley - Sept 2014



## FenceJumper (Sep 15, 2014)

Found this house when wandering around. I noticed that the windows had been boarded up so i had a look around. The back door was open but the inside door was looked so there was no way inside without breaking in. I stayed outside because of this and wandered around it. It was someones house so not much back ground to it. Technically they are two semi-detached houses but they are both abandoned which i find a bit odd. There is a shed out back painted yellow and red on the inside and the gardens are completely overgrown. Its a very eeiry place in my opinion. Anyway here are some pics of the outside and the shed.





[/url]DSC_0747 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0751 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0753 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0754 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0759 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0766 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0769 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0770 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0771 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0772 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]DSC_0773 by palmerluke955, on Flickr[/IMG]

I guess ill have to wait for the local chavs to kick in a door before exploring the inside.

------
Regret what you did do, Not what you didn't


----------



## Big C (Sep 15, 2014)

Ah, this is the one I was looking at too


----------



## Lone Wanderer (Sep 15, 2014)

That's ermm, a pleasant colour scheme!


----------



## Whiteknight841 (Sep 15, 2014)

Loving the shed! 
Very strange how both have been abandoned, structural problems maybe?


----------



## rockfordstone (Sep 16, 2014)

wouldn't be too surprised looking at the space and the age of the condition of the house on the other side of the road if a builder/developer has bought them both with a view of knocking down and building 3 or 4 new ones on the land


----------



## HughieD (Sep 16, 2014)

What a waste of a nice house....


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 16, 2014)

Eerie. 
That yellow and red paint scheme is rather special too! 
Looked a lovely old house tho, cheers for sharing!


----------



## kevdyas (Sep 17, 2014)

I like the shape and character of the house... might change my mind once I saw the inside.

I'd have to paint the inside though!

Cheers for sharing


----------



## thescreamreview (Sep 24, 2014)

Nice find! Shame that it's been left to that state though, bet it was lovely when it was used. Thanks for sharing!


----------

